
Show HN: Trigger an email sequence with an API call (Seeking feedback) - bulavard
Hello! I&#x27;m launching (aka &quot;it&#x27;s online&quot;) an early stage product that I&#x27;m building called ReplyBin. It&#x27;s a functioning product, but pretty bare bones. I&#x27;m hoping to get some early feedback on it. You can see and sign up for it here to test it out: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.replybin.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.replybin.com&#x2F;</a><p>ReplyBin is a web service that allows you to trigger pre-drafted email sequences with an API call. You use your own transactional email service (currently only SendGrid is supported, but I plan to add others in the future), and you can configure time delays to the emails to space out their delivery.<p>I welcome any constructive criticism you may have. Thanks in advance for any feedback!
======
mlak
Looks cool. A lot of transactional emails have customer data. Not sure you
could do that here. A gif tutorial of an example would be good.

Also register email link went to spam, probably a new account thing but double
check your send grid account.

~~~
bulavard
Thanks for the feedback! I'll have to look into that deliverability issue you
mentioned. Much appreciated.

